# Female bodybuilder arrested in Bonita Springs prostitution bust



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2011)

*Female bodybuilder arrested in Bonita Springs prostitution bust*

A well-known female bodybuilder was busted for prostitution in Bonita Springs Wednesday night, according to the Lee County Sheriff's Office.

Rhonda Lee Quaresma, 42, of Toronto is a member of the International Federation Bodybuilders and won the overall Canadian Championships, according to bodybuilding.com.

The website also said her ???combination of sexy, beautiful, sculpted yet feminine muscles have often deemed her "the world's sexiest bodybuilder.???

But on March 8, when Lee County investigators were preparing for another sting operation, Quaresma was known as Miss Sparkle on a website advertising her services.

Detectives set up a meeting with Quaresma at a Bonita Beach Road hotel and agreed to pay her $280 for one hour.

According to the arrest report, the detective met Quaresma at the hotel and remarked that she was the same woman from the ad on the website. The detective said sometimes those ads can be deceiving.

Quaresma, who was wearing pink lingerie, told the detective to leave the ???donation??? on the table. The detective did as directed.

The detective then gave other investigators listening in the take down order and placed Quaresma under arrest.

SOURCE


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2011)

Most of the comments were jokes at the expense of the woman. It's the Internet, so I'm not surprised by that.

One comment that rings true is by "dianec333," who wrote:

"pity the cops dont spend more their time arresting real criminals."

She was arrested for wearing pink lingerie? Charging the officer $280 for _dressing up_ is illegal?

*http://rlqphotos.squarespace.com/sensual/*

*www.RhondaLee4U.com*

Photo by Bill Dobbins:


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2011)

I have no problem with prostitution, its just a service that has a demand and people pay for it.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2011)

^ I'm just curious what they are defining as prostitution? Because Bill Dobbins and Brian Moss (and other photographers) might be in some hot water, too, if the definition is incredibly broad.






YouTube Video











I mean if YouTube didn't delete her video (above) then what exactly did she do with that officer?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

*Rhonda Lee Quaresma. . . Talks About Arrest for  Prostitution!            * 
_ by Leigh Penman_ 
Wednesday, 23 March 2011     

*Regular visitors to the RX Muscle Forum and Internet surfers  will by now be well aware that professional bodybuilder RhondaLee  Quaresma was recently arrested and charged with prostitution in Florida.  As with all situations of this ilk, rumor and speculation have been  rife. So with that in mind I thought I would give RhondaLee the  opportunity here on RX **to tell her side of the story.*







*With a court case pending, she obviously can't go into  specifics about the night of her arrest; that will be revealed in a  follow-up article after the court case has been decided. 

However,  for those of you keen to know more about what is going on with RhondaLee  at the moment, read on.....*

*First of all I want to thank you for taking the time to talk  to me about this obviously distressing situation.....*

 "Thank you for giving me an opportunity to speak! And before I start I  also just want to say thanks to my supporters who have really stood by  me through all this. Their actions have overwhelmed me and their  kindness has been greater than I could ever have imagined. So to my  friends and family I love you so much and Thank- you!"

*Now before we get to the incident itself, can you tell us a  little bit about what has been going on in your life since you did the  Sex and Muscle radio show? I believe you have been setting up new  websites and pursuing a new career in personal training.... *

 "Yes Leigh I certainly have been!  www.RLQZone.com is the first step  in my transition and has taken way longer than I expected it to!  You  know how it goes.  Inside you get excited about something you KNOW you  can and want to do, and then it's like the universe throws us these  rocks in our path to try to trip us or make us jump a bit!  I have yet  to decide if they are a joke and Mr. Universe is laughing at us or if  it's to keep us appreciative and humble once we get where we are trying  to go! Maybe both..."

*So with this new career on the starting blocks one might ask  why this whole incident came to pass?*

 "Again, when the reality of my situation set in, the transition from  one career to another cold turkey became unrealistic.  If I was rich  perfect, but that is not the case and I was offering sensual  appointments only!  That doesn't mean prostitution! 
And re training,  I have trained a lot of people in the past, some paid, most did not. So  it's my turn to really establish myself as a trainer...and that is what  I have been working on. I am a good trainer and I want to be even  better...and that also costs money!  Having to drum up clientele and get  the word out as a trainer is where I am placing my energy right now,  and that takes time! But this is what I have been working on and this is  my dream, and when I start charging my top training dollar people will  be getting their money's worth! 

And the other reality of my world is  being a female professional bodybuilder is a wonderful earned title  that I can forever be proud of, but reaps zero financial reward!"

*I believe you were in Florida to work on some of your new  internet projects when the incident happened?*

 "Yes...and how ironic is that, but I am still going to move forward  and complete them!  Watch and you will all see where I was going with  things!  Anything big and worth having isn't easy. Add to that the fact  that I am a perfectionist...details details...sometimes to a fault  possibly! Any day now the first of my projects will be launched:  RLQZone and I am so excited!"


*You were held in custody for 13 hours...now that is a lot of  time to ‘think' Can you share some of the thoughts, realizations and  perhaps promises you were making to yourself at that time? *

 "Jail and being arrested was a very humiliating and humbling  experience! When I was out I was never so grateful to be free... and a  warm bed and shower never felt so good!  I am in no way condoning any  crime but I have earned a respect for inmates that live like this!  I  promise you now as I promised myself the second I was released; I am  NEVER going back to jail! It was awful!"


*So what happens next? *

 "I am waiting for my court date on March 29th, 2011."
 There has been a very active thread on RX about the event. How would  you answer those who are taking a moral stance against prostitution?

 "Well everyone is entitled to their opinion!  And would you believe  that I can probably understand where many are coming from!  In defense  of my parents and family, I had a very strict upbringing having to go  through communion and learn the 10 commandments and sections of the  bible etc! And STILL I follow the basic genre of my teachings! Again I  say I just get the real world! I have learned and had to adapt!  And you  can't lie to God and he and I know what's going on.  That's all that  matters! And don't you doubt for one second that I'm not a believer in a  higher power that we have to answer to but I say make love not war! And  by the way... I have no room in my life for hypocrisy!"


*Do you feel that this whole episode has made you re evaluate  your life and the direction you are taking from this moment on? *
 "Absolutely! It's time to move on as I was doing anyhow but this has  made me see as my wise friend Adam back home in Toronto said ...'this a  hard wakeup call and it's the universe telling you  to stop cold  turkey!' There's a time for everything and now I must make the new me  rise to the top! What's done is done! I will hold my head high and push  forward!  I have lots of knowledge and expertise from my twenty plus  years in the bodybuilding and fitness world and I am running with it...I  know this is what I am supposed to be doing!

*There are some who might suggest that however bad this  situation may be it might just be a case of ‘divine intervention' and by  that I mean this time it was a cop but what could have happened in  another scenario? What if the client had been a rapist or a serial  killer?


Extreme I know but does that make you think? *

 "Yes a few have said this and another wise friend of mine Lori said  everything happens for a reason and that it probably deterred another  worse event from happening!"


*Any final thoughts you would like to share at this time? *

 "Yes indeed! To place things into perspective and help you  understand....I am a Professional female bodybuilder...I earned this  status!  All the pro women are at the same skill level as for example a  male pro baseball or football player BUT without the money!! Am I a bit  resentful at the powers that are supposed to protect and help their  athletes...ahhh yes at times if I let myself think about it too much!  Shall I share another perspective with you...I'll tell you a true story  for that one....

 "This is my transition from amateur to pro....I win the Canada's and  am handed an elite status... I get to join women I have idolized for  years!!  That night after winning I have to reassess my life.  So what  is the next step?  As I wait for an answer I quickly realize there  really is nobody! NOBODY shakes my hand, NOBODY tells me where to go or  who to talk to, there are no advisors or mentors or doctors or teachers  or leaders or trainers like in other pro sports....unless you go find  them yourself!  And pay for them yourself! And am I discouraged? No I am  motivated and excited by my new future!

 "I take total responsibility for my choices and actions in my life.  And I am not trying to make excuses , but this is how I see it...people  can criticize and say what they want and think they know, but they don't  really know anything!  I live my life and bother nobody!  All female  bodybuilders, male bodybuilders and fitness and figure competitors are  driven to an extreme! No-one else can be an athlete without the mind set  we have in order to develop the physiques we do!  We have a dream and  work hard...it costs A LOT to do what we do. So, that being said, am I  supposed to be poor or not try to be an accomplished happy person in  this lifetime?  Is that ok?

 "What I say is...I am not a bad person, I just get life and I am not  afraid to roll with it! Most are...I hurt nobody...in fact I only want  and try to help.  If I ever hurt anybody, it's out of tough love! So my  hurt will eventually help! So lastly, I think others should join me at  stepping up to the plate of responsibility...what do u think?

And re  all those in denial or who want to assume and slam me... spell the first  three words of assume... as doing so can leave you open to being  perceived as such !  And once again THANK YOU for this opportunity to  speak ..."

*TO BE CONTINUED......*

Rhonda Lee Quaresma. . . Talks About Arrest for Prostitution!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2011)

i would pay 280 to go balls deep in her


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 25, 2011)

prostitution is great...you get to twist their backs and keep it movin...in return you don't have to buy 'em shit...listen to them or even remember an important date...win...win in my book


----------



## phosphor (Mar 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> *So what happens next? *
> 
> "I am waiting for my court date on *March 29th, 2011*."


 
So what happened? 

Too muscular for me. I saw a few extra video's of her on youtube and she has that tell-tale deep voice. Looks and sounds the same as a drag queen imo. Flaccid in 3..2...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

^ Leigh Penman, the author of the article/interview stated that Rhonda Quaresma received community service.

I'm looking for additional details. Specifically, I'd like to know exactly what she was charged with. What was her crime?

Because "playing dress-up" doesn't seem like such a bad thing.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> "pity the cops dont spend more their time arresting real criminals."



I would have thought there were far worse things going on in Florida for the police to focus their attention.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I would have thought there were far worse things going on in Florida for the police to focus their attention.



a cops job is to generate revenue and most street scum cant really pay fines. so they go after the $$ whether it be prostitutes, drugs, speeders etc


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 4, 2011)

damn, I would hit it. shes hot as hell.


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> a cops job is to generate revenue and most street scum cant really pay fines. so they go after the $$ whether it be prostitutes, drugs, speeders etc



Unfortunately this is so true


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2011)

I really hope that someday we can get over the issue of prostitution being illegal and instead accept that its never going anywhere, instead lets legalize, regulate, tax it and make it safer.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> I really hope that someday we can get over the issue of prostitution being illegal and instead accept that its never going anywhere, instead lets legalize, regulate, tax it and make it safer.


 

hell ya


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

Its all bullshit... I have been married for 7 years now and I feel as if I am still pimpin a hoe, lol


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

No body should be able to tell someone else what they can and cant do (unless it puts other people in danger). 

I dont see how anyone can disagree with that.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

if consenting adults want to exchange sex for money of their own free will then let them do it.


----------

